# Hook-up cable store



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Knowing the problem of heat being generated by running power through the cable while on a drum, I have attempted to devise a better storage.
I feel sure that others will have devised better ideas than mine and would be interested in hearing of or seeing their ideas. 
Alan


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Just do mine in big loops and hang it over the two gas bottles in the gas locker. This remindes me to turn the gas off & on.

steve & ann. ------------- teensvan


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I started with 2 x 25m leads. I converted them to 1 x 25m, 1 x 15m and 1 x 10m.
Now (I did this many years ago!) I virtually always have the correct length without coils in the lead.
Plus up to 50m if required. :wink:

PS. For storage I coil them around my arm and secure them with a short piece of material which doesn't slip.


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

EJB said:


> I started with 2 x 25m leads. I converted them to 1 x 25m, 1 x 15m and 1 x 10m.
> Now (I did this many years ago!) I virtually always have the correct length without coils in the lead.
> Plus up to 50m if required. :wink:
> 
> PS. For storage I coil them around my arm and secure them with a short piece of material which doesn't slip.


perfect, I. did the same, only slight down side is a wet plug/socket halfway across the grass.

happy Xmas

neil


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*hook up cable storage*

Use a holder similar to this ..think mine originally came with an old hover mower.Easy to wind up and store.
http://www.towsure.com/product/Mains_Extension_Cable_Keeper_with_Storage_Bag

Brian


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: hook up cable storage*



bktayken said:


> Use a holder similar to this ..think mine originally came with an old hover mower.Easy to wind up and store.
> http://www.towsure.com/product/Mains_Extension_Cable_Keeper_with_Storage_Bag
> 
> Brian


Very interesting. I had not seen this before but for a simple plastic moulding it does seem rather expensive.
Alan


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I use the first type, FULLY unwound.

http://tinyurl.com/c5sr6py

http://cpc.farnell.com/1/1/43829-empty-cable-storage-drum-8063-pro-elec.html

HTH


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I did buy a protector but a plastic bag with a hole in the bottom to pass the connector through is watertight :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

EJB said:


> I did buy a protector but a plastic bag with a hole in the bottom to pass the connector through is watertight :wink:


You been at the sherry trifle already Ted!! :roll:

A plastic bag with a hole in the bottom . . . watertight! 8O 8O

I know what you mean of course (_but couldn't resist taking the Mick_ :roll: ). A while ago someone posted on here an inexpensive "snaplock" type plastic box which was made for the purpose, and that really was watertight.

Could be very useful if you need to join shorter lengths of cable to reach the bollard - it was big enough to accommodate the standard blue Euro-plug and socket, and claimed to be perfectly safe even in the soggiest of weather. _(I can't find it though! Maybe someone elase will have more luck!)_

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm sure I saw a cable winder at Aldi/Lidl recently, orange and cheap, but I just wind around elbow and hand, twice around with the trailing end and pass through to keep it all neat and tidy.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks Dave :roll:


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> EJB said:
> 
> 
> > I did buy a protector but a plastic bag with a hole in the bottom to pass the connector through is watertight :wink:
> ...


Something like this?

http://www.narbonneaccessoires.fr/electricite/raccordement-220-volts/protege-prise-schuko.html

I'm not sure our blue plugs will fit.


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

> I'm not sure our blue plugs will fit.


They do, I've got one, but they're available in the UK AFAICR. Mine came from a chandlery in France ...


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I don't think anybody has hit the nail on the head about the original post. 
It does not mater what you store the cable on or how, the fact is when you use it it must be unwound. 

The rack thing the original poster has made will still cause it to over heat. There is not enough separation of the coils to dissipate the heat generated when a heavy load is put though it. 

Andy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

cronkle said:


> Something like this?
> http://www.narbonneaccessoires.fr/electricite/raccordement-220-volts/protege-prise-schuko.html


Not a lot different Mike, but the one I'm thinking of was more square and possibly a bit longer.

I hadn't thought of it, but I wonder if a British chandlery would also carry that sort of item??

Dave


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> cronkle said:
> 
> 
> > Something like this?
> ...


OK so I'm bored and you set a challenge :roll:

http://www.force4.co.uk/8770/Force-4-Waterproof-Case-for-Mains-Connectors.html


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Well done that man! :lol: 

It clearly does have plenty of room for "our" plugs and sockets, and I like the little lock as well.

We shouldn't have to worry about unsupervised brats fiddling with it and getting fried, but if it's locked we are in the clear. :roll: 

Dave


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Also available from here. Same price, I think.

Route 11
Unit 17 Spring Mill Industrial Estate
Avening Road
Nailsworth
STROUD
Glos
GL6 0BS
UK

Tel: 0845 1300 710
Fax: 0845 1300 720


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

inkey-2008 said:


> I don't think anybody has hit the nail on the head about the original post.
> It does not mater what you store the cable on or how, the fact is when you use it it must be unwound.
> 
> The rack thing the original poster has made will still cause it to over heat. There is not enough separation of the coils to dissipate the heat generated when a heavy load is put though it.
> ...


Agreed.

However, I refrained from saying so when I first read the post for fear of being perceived as a serial decryer!

I guess that the views of our regular 'electrical correspondents' would be worth hearing.

Clive?

Dave?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well it depends on the context intended by "Must". If you are looking for a safe rule designed for the lowest common denominator, then fine.

An analogy is setting your car indicators when turning. Should this always be done? Clearly not. The Police training is clear you don't indicate when there is no road user to benefit from your indicating. 

And it's the same with coiled cable. If you understand electricity then unwinding it is sometimes completely pointless.

I just wish those who didn't understand would allow those of us who do to do their own thing in peace and utter safety, without preaching that we're about to unleash Armageddon upon the campsite.

Dave


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

This was also discussed at some length last week here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-117459-always-unwind-your-ehu-cable.html

and this current thread is, in some ways, a natural evolution of that topic.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Here, too:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-118021-0-days0-orderasc-.html

Dave
PS While on a roll I bet those same 'elf & saf'T experts have sealed unvented lead acid batteries in their habitation area but haven't got around to understanding the problem to preach about it.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

and Unclenorm made the point earlier in this thread
'I use the first type, FULLY unwound'.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> Well it depends on the context intended by "Must". If you are looking for a safe rule designed for the lowest common denominator, then fine.
> 
> An analogy is setting your car indicators when turning. Should this always be done? Clearly not. The Police training is clear you don't indicate when there is no road user to benefit from your indicating.
> 
> ...


The problem is, those that don't understand may follow by example, not realising the reasons why your lead is still coiled.

At least these threads may give someone an insight as to when they shouldn't be left coiled up.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

TR5 said:


> The problem is, those that don't understand may follow by example, not realising the reasons why your lead is still coiled.


Exactly TR5 - you beat me to it. :wink:

Using the indicators when there is no-one around to see it is not likely to be dangerous.

Leaving a lot of cable thickly coiled on a small drum, then drawing 16 Amps may not prove so harmless.

With genuine respect for Dave, I think we do have to cater for the lowest common denominator . . . assuming by that he means the rawest novice who (as yet) knows very little about motorhoming.

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> I think we do have to cater for the lowest common denominator . . .


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just about sums it up Dave - but who is the "lowest common denominator" there . . . the idiot who scalds his tongue or the prize plonker who prints the label on the cup to tell him it's hot? 8O :roll: 

Chicken and egg I think. :wink: 

Merry Christmas.

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well that example is from a celebrated legal case where, as always, the truth is more balanced than the story that propagated. But your response invokes the question of just how far do we all have to go to cater for those few who can't be bothered to read instructions, for example. Or in this case, err,...










But in truth I am more irritated by those who are convinced they know it all, and are going to ram it down your throat, when it is clear they know nothing.

It is one thing being stupid; but quite another to open your mouth and prove it.

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

A quick re-visit to the topic:-
We have just been touring in France encountering very cold temperatures, this introduces a new category regarding an unwound cable.
When your hands are freezing and the whole cable is laid out to prevent science taking over, re-winding becomes a real challenge as it retains the deployed shape and becomes very reluctant to go back onto its reel.
Alan


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

I use one of these, 2 cables with an old towel between them.


----------

